# Some ties from tonight



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm going to head out for some offshore fly therapy tomorrow and have spent some time tying today. A few offerings for them tomorrow:

Mackerel in 4/0


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Baby dolphin


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry, phone only allowing one pic at a time...

Plenty of squid variants


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

a couple fat kinky muddler patterns. I left them with a lot more body than usual for that extra "push"


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

...and a larger baitfish with a "skull" to get down to mister AJ quicker


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Dude, I love your squid patterns!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You have to see them in the water to reeeeaaaaalllyy love 'em!

Squid patterns are still my most productive offshore flies


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice looking patterns :yes:. Good luck!


----------



## venatordesqualus (Sep 27, 2013)

What size hooks are on your squid pattern?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

venatordesqualus said:


> What size hooks are on your squid pattern?


I use anywhere from 2/0 up to 6/0s if needed. The ones in the picture are tied on 3/0s


----------

